# Can You Spot The Imposter ?????



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 13, 2015)

hi guys,
i had to make a special M10 x 1.5 shoulder/dog screw that was patterned off a factory turned screw.
the material is a 316 stainless hex head capscrew, i simply modified it to meet the same spec as the factory turned screw.
Can you tell the difference???
Which is the imposter????



thanks for playing along!
the answer to follow.....


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 13, 2015)

I would say the one on the right is the imposter.  It looks too good to be an OEM screw.

Bob


----------



## mike837go (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree with RJ. The one on the right appears to be made more recently.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 13, 2015)

+3 for the right.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## coolidge (Aug 13, 2015)

The one on the left is the imposter.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 13, 2015)

Obviously you fooled several of us, myself included.


----------



## thomas s (Aug 13, 2015)

Left is the imposter


----------



## brav65 (Aug 13, 2015)

Right hand screw is imposter


----------



## Andre (Aug 13, 2015)

I say the left is the modified one, and the modification is the (more square) thread relief.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 13, 2015)

OK, I'll bite.  The one on the right.


----------



## ogberi (Aug 14, 2015)

I vote the one on the left is the imposter.  The threads on the right have a smoother edge, maybe faster spindle speed on a cnc machine?


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 14, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> OK, I'll bite.  The one on the right.


I agree.  The one on the left look slightly used, and the start of the threads is tapered.


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd say the one on the right is the counterfeit.  Just don't use these for currency.


----------



## bpratl (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Eddyde (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll go with the Right answer.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 15, 2015)

The one on the right is the imposter.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 15, 2015)

So Mike how long are you going to make us wait to find out the answer?


----------



## mcostello (Aug 15, 2015)

The chamfer on the right one has a ding maybe meaning it's used. On the other one the chamfer on the left one seems to have a ding on the right side in the back. Therefore the answer is neither, He's just foolin with Us.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 15, 2015)

I chose the one on the right as the impostor (see above). Now I'll give you the reason I chose that one.  The one on the left has a high helix spiral tool mark on the shank, this is normally only seen when done on high speed equipment when the carriage returns without pulling the tool out.  A manual machinist does not normally do that on the finish cut.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 15, 2015)

Ulma did that to throw you off Jim.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks guys for playing along!
the capscrew on the right is the imposter.
aparently, i made a pretty good copy!
thanks to all who read!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2015)

P.S. 
the manufactured screw is cruder looking than the one i made, even when they are new.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Thanks guys for playing along!
> the capscrew on the right is the imposter.
> aparently, i made a pretty good copy!
> thanks to all who read!



Nice work Mike the finish on the turned down section along with the shoulder at the head is what gave it away for me.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Brooks,
another give away is that i didn't take the time to put a 45* chamfer on the end like the factory screw.


----------

